
Diagrams Through Ascii Art - fogus
http://ditaa.sourceforge.net/
======
jcw
Awesome. This is a great addition to the plaintext arsenal (which includes
Markdown and Textile).

I'd like to see a superfluous extension/hack of this to be able to produce art
and cool-looking things in general, a la pixmaps:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_PixMap>

------
acgourley
Neat, although I was hoping this was going to create ascii diagrams from a GUI
editor.

Edit: might be a good feature for this project

~~~
gjm11
Emacs's artist-mode (mentioned in another of the comments here) offers
something rather like that.

~~~
brianto2010
There is also an ASCII drawing tool for Vim, FWIW.

<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=40>

------
oofoe
This guy has integrated it with org-mode for Emacs: <http://doc.norang.ca/org-
mode.html#sec-13.1>

------
davidw
Hrm....

    
    
        M-x artist-mode-render-buffer

------
ludwig
Oh sweet! Now we just need emacs to render the ascii art when displaying it in
a code comment, similar to what the AUCTeX latex-mode does for equations.

------
diN0bot
the "why" section seems reasonable to me. particularly as a wiki macro.

it still makes me say "ugg". making a diagram in text is like writing code in
ed.

~~~
keyist
There are many reasons to use text for diagrams:

* universally editable forever

* diffable version control

* can be included with source code documentation/comments

* full gamut of unix tools available: you can grep for labels, do regex replace with sed, etc

* automation -- anything text-based is inherently scriptable

~~~
makmanalp
Especially diffable version control! Better than adding an image for code
documentation. Although SVGs are also decent in this regard, they'd be
slightly overkill.

------
perezd
this seems like it would take far more time than just purchasing a copy of
omnigraffle and saving a file.

~~~
gjm11
On the other hand, it might be easier and cheaper than purchasing _a Mac and_
a copy of OmniGraffle. And you have to admit, it's a pretty lovely hack.

